# how to listen to coast to coast radio on the fire



## cmr1957 (Jan 30, 2012)

is there a way to listen to coast to coast radio on the kindle firelive or mps files. I am very inexperianced so will need step by step instructions. Thank you

how do you download mp3 files to the kindle fire


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Try this one, it has thousands of radio stations all over the world.

http://www.amazon.com/TuneIn-Radio/dp/B004GYY714/ref=sr_1_1?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1329589264&sr=1-1


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

you do need to still have wifi access to stream any of these, but they all work decently. I like IHeartRadio personally, but they all work.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

What I'm wondering is, is "coast to coast radio" either a specific channel or a specific program? For some reason, the way the OP asked the question, I'm thinking it might be. Or it might not. 

There's a coast to coast am website -- http://www.coasttocoastam.com/

If this is what cmr means, then the best way to listen on the Fire is probably by using the mobile website, which will apparently come up automatically on a mobile device when you go to the website. There's an iPad app, but not an Android app.

If you're talking about some other specific program/station, please let us know and we'll see what we can dig up -- we're good at digging!

And if you're not talking about a specific program/station -- then, never mind!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I recommend Tune In Radio as well. If I have off Saturdays I listen to my uncles jazz show in Florida. Comes in really clear if my brought isn't overloading three WiFi with his Pandora and gaming.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> I second the TuneIn Radio app that Jim mentioned! I love music from the 60s, and there are some _excellent_ stations (worldwide) that can be accessed with the app. There is even a sleep timer, so you can listen to music/talk radio at bedtime without having to turn it off.
> 
> The version that Jim linked to is free. That one meets my needs just fine, but there's also a paid version (99 cents), which allows you to record and play back programs. Here's a link to that one: TuneIn Radio Pro.


This is the one that Betsy recommended to me. We use it while traveling. We like the timer feature.

To listen, you have to choose a station and add it to the tunein app. You could just listen from a pc though. Just choose a station that runs coast to coast, go to their website, listen live. I think coast to coast has a streaming feature for prior shows, but I've never tried since I think you have to subscribe or pay in some way.


----------

